# Solved: DVD drive does not accepting discs in windows 8



## tahjak (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi
Since upgrading to windows 8 I have not been able to burn a disc.
The Message comes up 
"Windows can't read the disc in drive D.
Make sure that the disc uses a format that windows recognises
If the disc is unformatted, you'll need to format it before using it.

Now I am using the same discs and if I take that disc to my notebook which is running Windows 7 it burns it no problems.
(Which my desktop did before)
Any Ideas?????


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is no DVD maker as such in Windows 8 like there was in 7
It depends on what you wish to do
If the disc is shown in Computer
right click and click format
OR
erase if there is anything on the disc if it is re-writeable
Then right click the music pictures etc and click send to and select the drive with the cd/dvd
DO you then have files waiting to be burnt

For this type of burn you do not need any other software the burning software is included in 8

Or you can go to the same result from Windows Media Player


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

tahjak

It is now some four days since you asked for help
I wondered how you were doing


----------



## tahjak (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi
Sorry I have been away from my computer for a few days (which I Loved BTW)
I have just done what you suggested and yes the disc burnt just fine.
Thank you for your help and now I don't have to go next door to burn a disc. Hehe
Cheers Marian


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am pleased it is OK for you and thanks for posting
It is also worth looking at Windows Media Player and go in via there as you can simply drag and drop to burner on right
Regards


----------

